# Sauvegarde mot de passe



## Jo_ (30 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour à tous !

J’ai fais du ménage dans tout mes mots de passe sur mon Macbookpro , j’aimerai maintenant que tout ces mots de passe viennes sur mon iPhone , comment dois je procéder pour ne pas que tout les mots de l’iPhone SE retrouve sur l’ordinateur ?

Merci [emoji120]


----------



## Sly54 (30 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour,

A ma connaissance, ça marche dans les deux sens. Tu ne peux faire forcer Mac -> iPhone et empêcher la synchro iPhone -> Mac.
Ou bien, si on peut le faire, je vais apprendre quelque chose !


----------



## Jo_ (30 Janvier 2021)

Sly54 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> A ma connaissance, ça marche dans les deux sens. Tu ne peux faire forcer Mac -> iPhone et empêcher la synchro iPhone -> Mac.
> Ou bien, si on peut le faire, je vais apprendre quelque chose !


Du coup je suis dans la merde ? 

Faut que je fasse tout ça manuellement ?
Et si je supprime tout les mots de passe sur mon iPhone et que je le branche sur le Mac , il ne remet pas à jour les mots de passe du Mac sur l’iPhone ?


----------



## Sly54 (30 Janvier 2021)

Jo_ a dit:


> Du coup je suis dans la merde ?


Je ne sais pas exactement pourquoi tu le serais, ou pas…




Jo_ a dit:


> Et si je supprime tout les mots de passe sur mon iPhone et que je le branche sur le Mac , il ne remet pas à jour les mots de passe du Mac sur l’iPhone ?


Si tu supprimes les mots de passe sur ton iPhone ET que les mots de passe sont dans iCloud ET que iCloud est activé pour le mots de passe sur ton iMac, ALORS les mots de passe seront aussi effacés de ton Mac.

Donc Achtung !

iCloud, c'est une synchronisation. Ca n'est pas une sauvegarde.


----------



## Jo_ (30 Janvier 2021)

Sly54 a dit:


> Je ne sais pas exactement pourquoi tu le serais, ou pas…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha ouai ... c’est complètement naz le truc , en fait faut faire le ménage sur iPhone  
Donc si je comprends bien , l’iPhone prône sur le Mac ?


----------



## Sly54 (30 Janvier 2021)

Jo_ a dit:


> Ha ouai ... c’est complètement naz le truc , en fait faut faire le ménage sur iPhone
> Donc si je comprends bien , l’iPhone prône sur le Mac ?


Non.

Je redis : si tes deux trucs Apple (Mac et iPhone) sont synchronisés dans iCloud, quand tu fais quelque chose sur A alors c'est synchronisé dans B.
Peu importe que A soit le Mac ou bien l'iPhone.

C'est une synchronisation.


----------



## Jo_ (30 Janvier 2021)

Sly54 a dit:


> Non.
> 
> Je redis : si tes deux trucs Apple (Mac et iPhone) sont synchronisés dans iCloud, quand tu fais quelque chose sur A alors c'est synchronisé dans B.
> Peu importe que A soit le Mac ou bien l'iPhone.
> ...


Ben c’est bizarre parce que là , le Mac a beaucoup moins de mot de passe que l’iPhone ... pour lequel j’ai refusé l’iCloud , du coup , si je fais une sauvegarde iCloud de l’iPhone est ce que le Mac changera ses mot de passe sur l’iPhone ?


----------



## Sly54 (30 Janvier 2021)

Jo_ a dit:


> si je fais une sauvegarde iCloud de l’iPhone est ce que le Mac changera ses mot de passe sur l’iPhone ?


Si tu actives iCloud sur l'iPhone, je ne sais pas ce qui se passe : est ce que les mots de passe de l'iPhone vont être enregistrés sur le Mac ?..
Peut être devrais tu d'abord faire une sauvegarde de ton iPhone sur ton Mac, puis une sauvegarde du disque de ton Mac, histoire d'être tranquille.


----------



## Jo_ (31 Janvier 2021)

Du coup , pas d’astuce , pas d’indication pour forcer le Mac a mettre a jour l’iPhone au niveau des mots de passe ?


----------



## ericse (31 Janvier 2021)

Jo_ a dit:


> Du coup , pas d’astuce , pas d’indication pour forcer le Mac a mettre a jour l’iPhone au niveau des mots de passe ?


Bonjour,
Chaque outil a un mode d'emploi, et si tu insiste pour l'utiliser différemment ça risque de marcher moins bien...
Dans ton cas il fallait laisser tous tes appareils se synchroniser via iCloud avant de faire le ménage sur l'un d'eux, et le ménage se serait synchronisé tout seul sur les autres.


----------

